# Dwarf Monitor



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Just quickly...i am considering getting a dwarf monitor after seeing a Water Monitor in the local pet shop. They told me there it would grow to about 3ft, 4ft max!! After reading about a (little) bit it seems they get quite a lot larger than this  

Basically i have room for one more viv, roughly 4x2x2 in size. All i really need for now is the names of dwarf monitors that could live the rest of their lives in a 4x2x2 viv happily.

I literally have only just started looking into this and this is only the first site i have tried...the only name i have to look up so far is 'Ackie'. They are lovely little monitors but would like to compare them to a few others before i make any decisions.

Thanks.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

timors, freckled, peach throat, spiny tailed, peacock think thats about it. look them all up first to make sure its right. there are some yellow ackies for sale on livefood classified.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Tegus are quite nice as well, u might want to take a look at those. Blue tongue skinks are quite similar aswell.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

tegus need an 8ft viv


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i never knew that :smile: then again ive seen people keeping adult boscs in 4x2x2 vivs lol


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah there is one (bosc) on livefood classified thats fully grown in a 3 ft viv. i was goina buy it and buy it a bigger viv but the guy never got back intouch with me.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

who ever has been keeping an adult tegu in a 4ft viv wants shoting considering as male average at 4.5 ft not much room in their, a minimum of 6ft by 3ft by 3ft and plenty of roam time is what should be needed but bigger the better


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

peachtroats arent dwarf monitors they can grow to 5 ft
you could go for the
storrs monitor
red and yellow ackies
timor monitor
black tree monitor


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

martin day said:


> peachtroats arent dwarf monitors they can grow to 5 ft
> you could go for the
> storrs monitor
> red and yellow ackies
> ...


and freckled monitor :Na_Na_Na_Na: (my baby arrives in the morning!)


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

will a black tree monitor not need height?
they only have room for a 4x2x2


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I would have thought any tree monitor would need at least 2x their adult SVL in height?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I love my pair of dwarf spiny tailed monitors (ackies), but have been considering getting some kimberly rock monitors - also peacock and timor are quite popular.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

well if you were to go for a tegu i would say a black and white, i odnt know why but they seem to be alot tameer and dosile, if you wanted to keep irt in a 4x2x2 then i would go for it as they can be house trained so that you can let him roam you room during the day and just sleep in the viv, just make sure it has a basking spot in the room and a litter tray and job done.

oh and does anyone know any deacent monitor breeders??
im interested on getting some my self.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

Magpye said:


> and freckled monitor :Na_Na_Na_Na: (my baby arrives in the morning!)


ah don't go telling everyone about them till mine is in my house (i lost out on the timors)
i'm putting a deposit on it today yipeeeeeeee.
let me know how yours is :smile:


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

dont go for a black and white tegu your size viv is no where near big enough i dont know where people are getting the idea that tegu are small,
males will reach 4.5 ft and females 3.5-4 ft, so a 4 by 2 by 2 will be far to small you could house one for a year if its a hatchling then youll need an 8 by 4 by3 or a minmum of 6 by 3 by3 if it has 1-3 hours roam time a day

i didnt see they only had a 4 ft by 2 ft by 2 ft the other monitors i mentioned would be fine but a black tree monitor (varanus beccarii )i hope i spelt that right, is known as a dwarf monitor but would need a 4 by 5 by 3 (length , height ,width,) they grow to around 30 inches


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

Magpye said:


> and freckled monitor :Na_Na_Na_Na: (my baby arrives in the morning!)


lucky you i think its a varanus tristis, i take it hes from a breeder which is just what you want youll be able to hadle him with out no fuss , he`ll make a lovely pet 
cant wait to see some pics: victory:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

im getting it off leaping lizards. i cant wait, just waiting for my viv stack to be built. ive never spent so much on an animal tho :? (scary)


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

martin day said:


> lucky you i think its a varanus tristis, i take it hes from a breeder which is just what you want youll be able to hadle him with out no fuss , he`ll make a lovely pet
> cant wait to see some pics: victory:


Its not just varanus tristis! Its varanus tristis orientalis so its going to retain its juvenile colours!!!

He/she is not at all shy so once its a big bigger should tame fairly easily. My OH posted a pick here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-reptiles-exotics-pets/21075-turtle-beardie-new-home-new.html


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Timors are all very well, but it really depends what exactly you're looking for in a dwarf monitor. Ackies are great fo you want something you can pet, timors are something best left alone, unless you like your fingers where they are, lol. They also tend to retreat to the trees when threatened, therefore if you have one you should really keep him up higher than shoulder height, or he'll likely be intimidated.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies...i had narrowed it down to the ackies and timors, but after the last post i think the ackies would suit what im after better.

Think ill give building a viv a go this time...the last flat pack viv i bought i practically put together myself anyway. Besides i want a foot plinth along the bottom to hold the substrate!!

All i need now is to find a breeder...my 2 local pets shops have quoted me quite high prices (thats if then could even get a hold of some).

What is a 'nice' price to pay for both the reds and yellows just so i can compare??

Thanks again.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yellows usually go from£100 to £170. leaping lizards have some and there are some on livefood classified. reds are more but don't no how much.


----------



## salnrob (Jun 11, 2011)

*ackie monitor (dwarf monitor, spiney tailed monitor)*

looking for a pair of yellow ackie monitors, having no joy! please can anyone help, cash waiting, good home waiting, been let down by 2 breeders and we cant wait to get some!


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

there is also Varanus Glauerti, varanus gileni, varanus kingorum, Varanus Caudiolineatus :2thumb:


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

this thread is years old. i have eggs cooking 90 days up next sat so fingures crossed. barlow on here has some babies and he's more up your way if i remember rightly. use the search tool on here and give hime a pm. you shouldn't have problems finding them at the min lots of babies around. great choice and good luck. pm me if you need any help.


----------

